
George Washington Statue Toppled by Portland Protesters on the Eve of Juneteenth - donald2025
https://blacklivesmatter-clothing.com/blogs/news/george-washington-statue-toppled-by-portland-protesters-on-the-eve-of-juneteenth
======
donald2025
A group of protesters gathered around a statue of George Washington in
Portland, Oregon, on Thursday night and lit a fire on its head before pulling
it to the ground.

------
hereme888
Some people who have pulled down these statues or defaced them have been
arrested and facing the minimum 10-yr prison sentence.

Trump also decided to respond to these anarchists by anouncing a new "state
park" with memorials to national heroes of all races and colors, protected by
the national guard.

